

Show HN: Who Is Hiring Explorer - elsen
http://hnjobs.lsenta.io/

======
annnnd
How do you extract the tags, is it manually or automatic somehow?

EDIT: Nicely done otherwise, thanks!

~~~
elsen
Glad to help :) don't hesitate if you have enhancement ideas.

The tags are hardcoded, they are keywords I'm interested in. I'm looking for a
remote job and there was no way to search for a combination of tags.

You can see the code I used to extract the data here:
[https://github.com/lsenta/pow/blob/master/who-is-
hiring-2015...](https://github.com/lsenta/pow/blob/master/who-is-
hiring-2015/hiring-2.ipynb)

~~~
annnnd
Great, thanks!

If I understand correctly, a post with "remote work currently not possible"
statement will be tagged as remote? (not that I have a better idea, just
wondering how it works :)

EDIT: postings are a bit difficult to read because of (lack of) newlines.
Also, I would prefer Verdana to Helvetica, but that's my personal
preference...

~~~
mattmanser
There is an attempt to fix the problem going on at the moment using ONSITE but
I don't know if it's working:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9639001)

------
piqufoh
This looks excellent - bookmarked :-) One feature on my wishlist would be a
'location' tag - maybe even if it's US / non-US ...

~~~
victorantos
[AngJobs]([http://angjobs.com/#!/jobs/inbox/hn?july](http://angjobs.com/#!/jobs/inbox/hn?july))
allows free custom filters, so you could easily add a location filter,
although not possible to combine with other filters at the moment

------
sscarduzio
Yeah good and useful.Thanks for making this, really. But you fell on the same
mistake remoteok.io: when I search for Scala, I find matches with "scalable",
"scalability". Can you please fix it?

------
thekevan
Did you not include sales or are there just not any opportunities in that
realm in your list?

~~~
jcr
The monthly "Who Is Hiring?" submissions here on HN are posted automatically
on the first by the "whoishiring" user, along with related freelancing
submissions. You can find them here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Typically, the listed jobs are programming and sysadmin related, but on rare
occasions you might be able to find "sales" jobs in there.

------
buffportion
Thanks for this. It would be great if links were clickable

------
pavlov
The ultra-thin font and text justification together make text very hard to
read on a Retina MacBook.

Here's a screenshot: [http://imgur.com/BnZn8ZS](http://imgur.com/BnZn8ZS)

(Edit -- why downvote this comment? The OP may not be aware that the chosen
font is hard to read on some computers.)

~~~
J_Darnley
You got downvotes because some people are sick of flaws in design being bigger
talking points than the content. Soemthing I don't agree with. If the design
is that horrible then it is a good discussion.

~~~
rfrey
He wasn't even saying the design is horrible, merely giving actionable
feedback on one design element. I'm sure the site author was grateful, most of
us who have released web products would be, I think.

~~~
elsen
True, pavlov's comment is about readability, not superficial design.

